# Massey Ferguson 168 dip stick ...



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

hey.....so the thing is that the guy who sold me the tractor told me that the tractor doesn't have the original dip stick,so I can't really check the oil in the engine...I was wondering if anyone knows how long is the original dipstick on the Massey Ferguson 168 Multipower....


----------

